# Is it the heat?



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, 

The last few days my partner has said that Noodle is not so livley when he goes down in the morning (I leave for work at 8am, I have already given Noodle a 40min walk and her breakfast) she is then downstairs with free run until my partner gets up, which can vary but usually before 10amish. She always gets off her bed to greet him and they have a little play. But the last 2 days he has asked me if I gave her a longer morning walk as she hasn't moved from her bed when he has come down and has just stayed there and continued to sleep 

Is it just the heat making her more tired?
Have you noticed this with your poos?


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. If your poo is in heat then this could well be the reason. My husband is the first to get up and let our poo out and normally when I come downstairs I get a huge greeting. This did not happen when she was in the earlier days of heat. Some days she didn't even come to me in the morning and went back to sleep She is coming out of season now after 22 days and is more lively in herself in the morning but is generally more sleepy during the course of the day. I think its a huge hormonal change for them - bless.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Sue T said:


> Hello. If your poo is in heat then this could well be the reason. My husband is the first to get up and let our poo out and normally when I come downstairs I get a huge greeting. This did not happen when she was in the earlier days of heat. Some days she didn't even come to me in the morning and went back to sleep She is coming out of season now after 22 days and is more lively in herself in the morning but is generally more sleepy during the course of the day. I think its a hug hormonal change for them - bless.


Ohhhhh, you are saying if she is coming into season, I never thought of that I was talking about the weather heat!
You could be right she is just over 9 months now, thanks for that.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It could just be her settling down, she knows your other half is around but doesn't feel the need to jump up to see him.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. I didn't realise you meant the "heat" of the weather rather than coming into "heat"! Time will tell. Lucy had her season as just over 8 months and initially started to wee more on her walks and got quite thirsty and generally acting different before she started her season. (Barking at noises that she wouldn't normally bark at, very very lively, scenting more on walks etc). I suppose all dogs are a bit different in how they act and it may not be her season. Hope your poo settles down.


----------

